

Tweet your friends a job - henryl
http://robohr.com/jobs/software_engineer_3/

======
mrtron
$100 for a referral bonus is hilariously low. If I get close to a normal
recruitment amount - I may spam my friends.

edit: This is in context to it being a contest. Your odds of winning are
probably tiny.

------
wyw
From the "Rules":

 _This competition is open to anyone with a Twitter account who is at least 16
years of age ... You agree to allow InciteBot to share your personal details
with affiliated companies. Basically, you agree to let us submit your
application to the employer._

Even if I'm a 16 year old twit?

------
pubb
I've noticed an increase in heavy server side and client side jobs, oh and can
you do some Flash stuff too? Maybe there are some folks that are really strong
on the server and know Flash but I haven't met any.

------
mseebach
Erhm.. A referral bonus usually goes to someone who refers someone who
actually gets the job, or at least an interview. This merely incentives
spamming your followers.

Offer the bonus to the person who tweeted the link that the final candidate
used (just like regular affiliate marketing), so people will take care to
select and tweet jobs relevant to their followers.

------
tlrobinson
There don't seem to be any rules against using a dummy account with no
followers to retweet it.

edit: actually it does say "you must retweet from your own Twitter account"
but how is someone's canonical Twitter account determined?

~~~
sp332
I think they mean you can't hijack 1000 _other_ people's accounts.

------
rishi
cool idea

